# Bank Job



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Well, it use to be a bank. Sat empty for nearly 20 years and now turning it into retail space. 

Just some interesting aspects to the job.

Vault doors range from 7 to 22,000 lbs.

They offered a few to anyone willing to remove them, no one excepted. Lol.

Does anyone know what the last pic is?

I'll post more pics later.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Lift system to move coin/bullion.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

COOL...if you had some time to move the vault doors they could be worth some coin just in scrap value, and more to someone building a vault room.....did they have the combos for the vaults or all time locks..?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Lift system to move coin/bullion.


How did you know...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> COOL...if you had some time to move the vault doors they could be worth some coin just in scrap value, and more to someone building a vault room.....did they have the combos for the vaults or all time locks..?


For the smaller ones yes, but the big vault (you could literally play tennis inside) they warned everyone during orientation not to let the doors shut behind you, or else it might be awhile.... Word is the combos left with the last banker 20 years ago. Who knows?

3' reinforced concrete walls, ceiling and floors.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> How did you know...


Yes.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool stuff, but based on the title, i was expecting to see you rolling around in a pile of cash with maybe a few of those dye packs exploded all over you.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Almost got drenched!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Starting some RDs. Can't take the credit, my crew's been kickin it hard!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

on picture 4, wouldnt it have been easier and faster to drill a circle with a rotory hammer say an inch hole and then just chop to connect the dots than that big core drill
??? nice looking work!!!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My initial suggestion was to drill one 16" hole so I could reach the top band of the 90. The gc ( who was paying for coring) didn't want to take a chance on not having enough room so it was his call. As far as the rotary, 15" solid wall filled with rebar... And thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice looking job Stan. Are you liking the climate up there in North Carolina? How is the little guy? He must be getting big.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Good looking work. Question on the wye branches why the full size wye with reducer? Was it a cost thing or a supply demand thing?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice looking job Stan. Are you liking the climate up there in North Carolina? How is the little guy? He must be getting big.


 I can't complain, it's going pretty well. Little ones are doing well. My oldest boy moved up with his wife a few months ago. Stop on by if your ever passing though.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Good looking work. Question on the wye branches why the full size wye with reducer? Was it a cost thing or a supply demand thing?


Was told Charlotte pipe doesn't make reducing wyes in 12 & 15".


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

A few gang bathrooms.
Open to any criticism.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Open to any criticism.


Inviting the firing squad to the line? That's brave ... just kidding. Good looking work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent copper joint. Wiped and neat. Good looking work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The vents coming off of the W/C's are perfectly plumb. That shows the plumber knows what he is doing and cares about a neat appearance. And the horizontal vent looks good too, not wavy or bumpy but smooth.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice looking work


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> A few gang bathrooms.
> Open to any criticism.


nice and clean work!!, its hard to see, but do you have an insulator between the copper and galvanized studs where the clamps are?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nice and clean work!!, its hard to see, but do you have an insulator between the copper and galvanized studs where the clamps are?


Yes, isolation tape, but im open to a better way of doing it?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Yes, isolation tape, but im open to a better way of doing it?


http://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-Chief-559-6-1-1-2-EZGlide-Tube-Clamp-Box-of-25
they come in any size for copper pipe..I figure over time the tape will wear through from pipe movement and then have metal to metal contact..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Excellent copper joint. Wiped and neat. Good looking work.


Great looking work. Magazine quality.


No real large copper joints on an Illinois test, but if you do so on the test, point deduction.

I always wiped in the field also. Exposed work baking soda wet cloth after it sets.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, isolation tape, but im open to a better way of doing it?
> ...


Thanks, but I find that those crack over time on copper systems. I've seen both ears crack on a recirc line once.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

GAN said:


> Tommy plumber said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent copper joint. Wiped and neat. Good looking work.
> ...


I'll try that. Thx


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GAN said:


> Tommy plumber said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent copper joint. Wiped and neat. Good looking work.
> ...



3/4". We were coached to use as little solder as possible on state exam


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

I used to have a service contract with 3 of the major banks in the city and did a lot of work and repairs in banks. The most interesting thing I ever saw was runnin a new pipe up in the suspended ceiling of the basement only to discover that the "safe" was accesible from the cieling. Those thick concrete walls came up around 12 feet high, but you could litterally hop over! I think they may have left out part of the construction or something. I'm sure they must have had motion sensors.. I'm assuming, but was pretty funny!


----------

